# Browning a5 trying to make turkey barrel



## flhunter82 (Jan 8, 2013)

Has anyone ever had the barrel shortened and threaded for choke tubes. I have hunted with this 30" barrel for a fews years and it is a good gun at 35 steps. I am hunting birds in a different area with less cover and some spooked birds, so I want to hold a tighter pattern at a greater distance. I want to shorten it to 26" just to make it easier to handle. I know I am going to get the whole don't ruin that gun speech, But I am only going to use the gun for turkeys and I have already ditched the sorry wooden stalks (especially fore stalk) and went with synthetic, then had it camo dipped. I love the way it shoots and the line of sight with the hump back. It is the a5 Japan and I was told they have a thicker barrel. Any positive opinions would be appreciated.


----------



## Doe Master (Jan 8, 2013)

http://seminolegun.com/


----------



## flhunter82 (Jan 8, 2013)

would have been a great deal but it looks like they are having some problems and aren't doing gun work.


----------



## Nannyman (Jan 9, 2013)

John
Find a cheap 20ga Remington 870 and I'll show you how to make it a  light weight super turkey killer.

John Doe


----------



## flhunter82 (Jan 9, 2013)

I have had an 870 turkey gun and an 835 ulti mag. But they don't shoot like my a5. The floating barrel makes it so smooth.


----------



## Nannyman (Jan 9, 2013)

You have not had me set it up either. I could help you with shells that will kill to your required distance in the A-5.  Check your PMs


----------



## WFL (Jan 10, 2013)

You can get it cut off and threaded for 35.  If you P.M. me I let you know.  They can hook you up on the dip also.


----------

